# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ماهو العمل أو الصنعة التي كان يحترفها داوود عليه السلام ؟

## أبو الأسود البواسل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله تعالى ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد.

أما بعد:

ماهو العمل أو الصنعة التي كان يحترفها داوود عليه السلام ؟

1-	هل كان حدادا.
2-	أم خياطا.
3-	أم مجاهدا.
؟


قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ مِنَّا فَضْلاً يَا جِبَالُ أَوِّبِي مَعَهُ وَالطَّيْرَ وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ }
{أَنِ اعْمَلْ سَابِغَاتٍ وَقَدِّرْ فِي السَّرْدِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحاً إِنِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ }[سبأ:10- 11 ]
وقال تعالى:
{وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لَّكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُم مِّن بَأْسِكُمْ فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ شَاكِرُونَ }[الأنبياء:80]

عَنْ الْمِقْدَامِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ:
"عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ مَا أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ طَعَامًا قَطُّ خَيْرًا مِنْ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ عَمَلِ يَدِهِ وَإِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ دَاوُدَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام كَانَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْ عَمَلِ يَدِهِ "[ أخرجه البخاري]

----------


## السكران التميمي

المشهور من صنعته عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام أنه كان (حدادا) وهو الذي ورد في اغلب الروايات والقصص عنه.
وما ورد من تعلمه لكيفية الحياكة وصناعة اللباس فهذا أمر فرعي وهبه الله إياه لكي يعلمه أيضا لقومه، بخلاف الحدادة فهي عمله الأصلي ولا يلزم منها أن يعلمها قومه لاستغنائهم بالموجود، بخلاف اللباس فالحاجة إليه ماسة فكان تعليمهم هو الحل الأمثل.

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو الأسود البواسل

> المشهور من صنعته عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام أنه كان (حدادا) وهو الذي ورد في اغلب الروايات والقصص عنه.
> وما ورد من تعلمه لكيفية الحياكة وصناعة اللباس فهذا أمر فرعي وهبه الله إياه لكي يعلمه أيضا لقومه، بخلاف الحدادة فهي عمله الأصلي ولا يلزم منها أن يعلمها قومه لاستغنائهم بالموجود، بخلاف اللباس فالحاجة إليه ماسة فكان تعليمهم هو الحل الأمثل.
> 
> والله أعلم


جزاك الله كل خير على الإضافة القيمة.
أخي سبحان الله هذه الفترة كنت أفكر في قوله تعالى:
(...وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا دَاوُودَ ذَا الْأَيْدِ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ ) ربما يظهر من خلالها ما أشرت إليه من بذله للعلم مع القوة والتقوى.

قال ابن كثير:
يذكر تعالى عن عبده ورسوله داود عليه السلام: أنه كان ذا أيد والأيد: القوة في العلم والعمل.

وقال الماوردي في كتابه النكت :
" ذا النعم التي أنعم الله بها عليه لأنها جمع يد حذفت منه الياء ، واليد النعمة ..."
والله أعلم .

----------

